# Strange-looking Car Seen Today!



## imp (Nov 30, 2015)

Parked in Edgewater Hotel parking garage today, approached  from the side, at a distance I said, T-Bird. Closer, rear tail lights look _almost_ like 1950 Ford. Too low and wide, though. Thought, maybe Canadian Ford, Australian? Nah! I think this guy did a lot of rear sheet-metal work to build this. Look at the unusual shape of the trunk lid. I posted this in my Ranchero forum. All car nuts there, I'll look later. Whaddaya think?   imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 30, 2015)

It does look like a newer-model T-Bird with some work done on it.

They didn't get to the exhaust, though. 

And ... it's "Special".


----------



## imp (Nov 30, 2015)

Gotta be '90s model. I would have gotten low enough to see if it had the independent rear suspension, but wasn't dressed for that.   imp


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 30, 2015)

Why pumpkin orange??


----------



## imp (Nov 30, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Why pumpkin orange??



Why not? On the right hand side, was a sticker proclaiming "Route 66 Cruisers". Route 66 was the famous, first cross-country federally built highway. Segments of it exist today to be explored and used by both young and old alike. 

The blending-in and conforming to existing panel surfaces on this car is outstanding. Looks factory-like. That's what made me wonder about some of the factory-built unusual vehicles marketed outside the U.S.   imp


----------



## deesierra (Dec 15, 2015)

Interesting......nice work indeed if it's custom, nothing over the top just makes you do a double take! Noticed the trailer hitch. Makes me wonder if there's a matching custom trailer back at home


----------



## rgp (Feb 16, 2018)

It was called the "49'er" It was simulated 49 ford body on a 90's T-Bird pan/running gear. Prototype only, as far as i know it never actually sold. Although...once in a blue moon the prototypes did slip out.


----------

